# Pike Island



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I will be heading down to pike island tommorrow morning early. I will be fishing with my father and a couple of friends down there. Looks like the water flow and height will be good so hopefully the fishing will be good too! This will be my father's first trip down and hopefully he will see what I've been talking about all these years! I was glad to see that the confusion was cleared up about the walleye limits from last year on the odnr website. I will be bringing about 10 dozen minnows and lots of twisters! Maybe I'll see some of you guys down there tommorrow! Good Fishing to all!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Good luck. I miss fishing down there since I moved from Stuebenville.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Curious what you mean about the walleye limits? I know the limit in WV for walleye is 2 fish a day and they must be 18". If you are in a boat, you must still abide by WV rules. Now in Ohio, and this is often disputed, but supposedly, the limit is still 6 walleye a day, or in the aggregate..10 fish, only 6 can be walleye though!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

You're right snake! I got all excited but I failed to scroll down to the eastern unit(not thinking of course). Looks like ohio is still not sure what to print. I guess 6 it is. I guess I could stomach a few saugeyes in my limit! For any of you not aware of the limits here is the link to the Ohio river regulations: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx . Anyways, I'm still hoping for a good days fishing tommorrow regardless of the limits. Thanks for the reality check snake!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey ya'll, was there today..20 people easy at 2:30 p.m. both jigs and minnows were being used. couple nice 15-18 inch walleye caught that I saw. Decent catch rate for the sauger, I gave 3 or 4 nice keepers to a fellow from canton. Big Larry something was his handle for the game site. will be there tomorrow


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's a link to the WVDNR. Go to pg 6 on the top right side you will see walleye in rivers....
http://www.wvdnr.gov/Fishing/Regs08/FISHregs08web.pdf

Recondo37, did you buy minnows on the way down & if so, where?


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

no, i just throw 3 inch tails on jigs, the bait shop was open though around noon when i got there


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure where the bait store there is?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The bait store is right in town there on your way to the dam in yorkville. I bought a pound of medium fatheads today for the trip tommorrow!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

coming south on rt. 7. Yorkville exit. turn left. main street heading towards the river Ohio Bait and Tackle co. on the right 300 feet or so past the red light.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well ya'll i'm gone, maybe run into ya tomorrow...I'm in a tan aztek...will arrive between 8 and 9....good luck, good fishing


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, the fishing was slow to say the least! We caught mostly little ones and the fishing was only productive for us between 7:00 and 9:00 this morning. I managed to get 8 keeper saugeyes and walleyes. The fish seemed to favor live minnows fished one to two feet off the bottom on floating jigs or plain #4 snelled hooks. We gave up shortly after noon (not my call!). Hopefully the water conditions will remain stable more than they did last year. Might head down next week but not too sure yet.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, it still sounds better'n my day. How was the crowd down there? As for next week, the water level should be close to what it was today unless some as yet announced storms come in. And they're saying in the 40's weatherwise.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The most I counted at one time was 13 guys fishing. The crowd wasn't bad at all. If water conditions improve through the week I will be going to New Cumberland next weekend!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I was going to hit cumberland this weekend on saturday night. I noticed the temperature drop for the night and I began to think about how well my fingers wouldn't work in that cold. You are guaranteed to be tying on new rigs often at New Cumberland. I will fish Pike and save my hands from all the frigid retying. The water looks like it will be good. Just need to see the barometer between 30.00 and 29.80 this is the range you will find the most active fish. I will be there around 6:00 or 7:00 in the evening. Hope the fishing is good!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

By the looks of things, Sunday will be pretty much ideal, with the exception of the cold. May have to brave it though, I've *got it bad*!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like my barometric pressure is not going to hold out. I just checked out www.accuweather.com and it looks like high pressure is going to dominate for the weekend. I guess slow fishing is just going to stay in the cards for the weekend. The water dropped since last night and is on the way back up at New Cumberland and not at Pike Island yet. If I have to deal with high pressure then I want higher water at Pike Island to help concentrate fish closer to the pier. Good luck to all heading out this weekend!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Mastercatguy,I find the best time to go fishing is whenever I can! OK,not always, but when summer comes I can afford to be more picky about when I fish,but not now. I been cooped up too long to let the barometer bother me right now. I just need to be standing in some water and casting ,if nothing else! TC1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, to me, all looks perfect for a good day at the Ohio River tomorrow. The river is down, the flow rate is relatively low, the temp isn't the best, but I've fished in alot colder........all adds up to a great day for walleye!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Did pretty bad last night. Caught a lot of little sauger and a couple small eyes. Managed one keeper eye and a few "decent" saugers. Most fish came on minnows again they seemed to favor baits just off the bottom this time where as last time they preffered baits presented a couple feet off the bottom. I left around 11:30 last night and I had a few friends stay till about 3:30 am. They didn't do any better for their time invested. I'm going to give it a couple more weeks and let the water warm a touch more. I am definitely considering becoming more wary of barometric pressure. The more the pressure went up last night the worse the fishing was. The more I watch the more I notice the trend!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Just got back from Pike Island. Fished for about 2 hours until the rain soaked through the layers and I started to freeze. Didn't have too bad a day. Started down in the rocks and didnt have any luck, wasted 30 minutes essentially. Headed up to the pier and saw a few guys catching dinks so decided to give it a shot. Ended up with 10 total, only 1 being small. All were released and seemed like everyone on the pier was doing pretty well. Seen alot of small ones caught but a few guys were fishing small jigs tipped with small minnows so that could of been the reason. All my fish came on 1/4oz jig and Kalin grub. I guess it was worth standing in the rain to get a few on the end of the line, even if it was only 35 degrees out.

Jake


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I know the River is gettin' cleaner ;but are you guys catchin them eyes eatin' them weekly ,,or saving them for a big Ole fish fry??


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I will eat some eye's here and there. They are very tasty. I'm sure it's fine so long as it does not become a habit. My buddies were down last night till about 2am and they did very well.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I dont really eat fish I catch, I am primarily C&R. I think its more because I am lazy and dont like to clean them. I would rather go to Coleman's fish market in Wheeling and get a fish sandwich if I really want some fish. I know alot of guys who keep eyes and crappie and I havent seen anyone glowing at night....lol.

mastercatman, the fishing started to really pick up when it started to rain at a good clip. I would of stayed alot longer but I left my rain gear in the basement. Once you get wet with those temps even catching fish dont keep ya warm. Would of loved to head back down today but with it only getting into the mid 20's and windy, thats a tough proposition.

Jake


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm thinking about this weekend but I'm not sure. I am dying to get to New Cumberland though. I am debating whether or not to wait a week and see if the temps start to rise. Some warmer temps and lower water is all I'm waiting for to get to New Cumberland. My friends saw some nice eyes caught the other night down at Pike Island. I know there's more and bigger ones at Cumberland.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i am in the same boat i dont know if i want to hit cumberland or pike island this weekend


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They are calling for mid 40's sunday and 50 monday with a 30&#37; chance of rain. If that forcast holds true I will be out for sure on monday, will probably have to work sunday. Hope the river level stays where its at or a little less. I dont want to see a dramatic drop til about april, then it can drop to 15-16'

I have never hit new cumberland. I live 5 minutes from Pike Island so its hard for me to justify the drive when I don't know that dam at all. Would hate to drive 45 mins to catch nothing when I could of caught some at Pike. I plan on trying it this year though but probably not til april or may.

Jake


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut, in another thread (help I have never fished the Ohio river) you offered aristocats not listen to my advice that it is to far to drive a hundred miles to fish the river. Aristocats has never fished it. I offered good advice for him to learn on his own ground. But if he must make the trip, I gave him solid advice on where and how.

Then in this thread you can't justify the drive from Pike Island to New Cumberland for yourself. Cause you don't know the dam and might not catch anything. Not Cool.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Totally different scenerio. He has to drive 100 miles either way to fish the river and he wants to try it out. I can fish Pike Island in 5 minutes and know 15 miles north and south of the dam very well, on both the Ohio and Wv side. Why would I drive to New Cumberland when I have areas that produce time after time, year after year?

I have driven down to Hannible and fished a time or 2 and would like to try New Cumberland a few times this year. For me it dont make a whole lot sense when I can produce fish in my area 12 months a year. Only reason to try it would be just for the heck of it, which I am going to do sometime this year. Maybe I will go fish for a few hours and throw a few bucks away at Mountaineer, who knows

I said I would hate to drive 45 mins and not catch anything. Rarely, and I mean rarely do I fish below any dam on the river and not catch something. It is fishing so it does happen but Pike Island dam is a good fishery and its hard to look a gift horse in the mouth. Tactics that I have used up and down the Ohio River to catch fish, I am sure would work just as well at New Cumberland. I am lucky enough to have the option to fish 3 different dams all within a 45 minute drive of my house but I would never tell someone not to try the river because its a long drive. When I lived in Columbus I used to drive over 2 hrs to fish Aberdeen. Some days were good and others were bad but I was always optimistic. I never thought that it was a waste of my time or too far to drive. My best advice is to check the water level, check the forcast, and check the reports. Make the judgement call and enjoy the day. 

If aristocats and his son wanted to come fish Pike Island I would be more than happy to show them some spots and put them on some fish. Once you get the feel for the river, its not hard to find fish. I would be more than happy to show them what I know. Thats alot better then telling them to get some stonerollers and hope for the best or not to even try at all.

Jake


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut, I still feel my advice to Aristocats was sound. He wanted to catch BASS and CATS. Load the boat, fuel, buy bait or get your own. Where to buy bait, how to keep it alive on a 100 mile drive. Is it worth it all to bass fish on the Ohio river. I don't think so.

You are talking an 80.00 trip at the least. How many Bass do you catch per hr. on the river. According to the Ohio dept. of Wildlife it is 7.11 hrs for a keeper. I bet he would have a good time. I don't know where he lives but I be he can do much better closer to home. 

Honestly, when was the last time you caught 20 or 30 Bass at the dam. I realize the Sauger and Walleye fishing has been ok the last couple of yrs. But I don't really consider this a quality fishery. I ran a Charter boat for yrs. and people drove a long ways to fish with me. I had no guarantees but always did my best to put them on fish. You could not catch enough fish to make it work on the Ohio river.

Why don't you see Charterboats on this part of the river? If fishing was even close to good, people would come here to fish. They don't. Look at any ramp in spring, hardly any boats. 

The river is what we have got. So we fish it. Get some Stonerollers and some Mooneyes. I bet your catch increases substantially. If you think that is not good or even great advice, you are sorely mistaken. There is nothing wrong with store bought minnows. Unless you like to catch fish. Some bait dealers sell natives, most do not.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I can fish Pike Island in 5 minutes and know 15 miles north and south of the dam very well, on both the Ohio and Wv side. Why would I drive to New Cumberland when I have areas that produce time after time, year after year?


Not to mention why would he drive up to New Cumberland and walk the mile or two down the tracks to get to the dam when he can park in the lot at Pike Island dam and walk down the hill to the pier.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I can tell you tell you about 2 or 3 dozen reason's to make the walk to New Cumberland and they are all standing on the pier at Pike Island. If you like crowds and don't mind people who could care less about crossing your line, don't care what the limit's are or have any respect for other people, go fish Pike Island Pier on a decent day. On the other hand, New Cumberland isn't crowded due to the fact it requires a little work to get there and there is plenty of room on the rock's below the dam. But then again maybe it's a good thing that most people won't make the trip to New Cumberland L/D....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hatchetman,
I have to agree with all you said, 123%!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Truth be told, I don't fish the Pike Island dam a whole lot anymore. Used to fish it a whole lot but the crowds have really increased over the years. Certain times of the year I do based on whats running. Mainly I catfish it in the summer and hit it in the winter. Most of the spring and fall I concentrate on creeks, points, bars, and other structure.

He said he wanted to catch bass and cats. He never specified what bass he wanted to catch. The river has LM, SM, spots, white bass, and hybrid striped bass. I dont know a person around who wouldn't enjoy driving 100 miles to get into a school of white bass for hours and hours. In the past few years I have done really well on the river for SM and spots. Bars and points have really been the ticket in spring and fall.

I love to fish and have been fishing the river for over 20 years. I am the type of guy who doesnt care what I catch. That is why I will fish for carp, drum, and gar sometimes. For me its all about the fight and releasing them to fight another day. If your a multispecies type of person, I think the river is a great place to fish. I have had countless days where I have caught 8-10 different species out of the river. There arent too many places you can do that.

I wasn't really knocking your stoneroller advice either. I have been catching bait for years and personally, store bought bait is the last resort. I am getting ready to set up another bait tank where I am going to cut down a 55 gallon drum and insert a 30 gallon bait tamer in it with a canister pump for aeration. Aint nothing better than wild, lively bait.

I will be at New Cumberland sometime soon and hopefully I will meet some of you fellas up there. Until then I will pound it out around here. White bass should be moving soon if the weather will warm up a little bit.

Jake


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Snake. This weather straightens out I'll PM you on the location of another spot....Pete


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd certainly like that and your quite welcome. I plan on going down on Sunday. It looks like it's gonna be perfect both weather and water wise. But will it be perfect fishwise, we shall see!


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey miyot where did you use to charter fishing boats at !!!!!!!!! DO you fish from a boat or land ?


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

farmboy, I sinknetted out of New River inlet N.C. I shrimped out of Murals inlet S.C. I ran my charter boat in the mid Atlantic area, off Virginia. Tuna, Flounder, Croaker, Spadefish, etc.

I ran a 31 ft. Ricky Scarborough, made of Juniper, all wood. She had a 330 hp volvo diesel in her. She cruised at 17 knots. She burned about 14 gal per hr. at cruise. Offshore trips averaged about 30 miles offshore. Spadefish were caught about 8 miles off the beach. And flounder were caught inshore, along with Croaker, Kingfish, Trout, Bluefish, Searobins, Skates, Oystertoads, Spot, etc.

Offshore fish included Kings, Dolphin, Bluefin, Yellowfin, Makos, White Marlin(I never caught a Blue Marlin on my boat), Fat Alberts, Skipjack tuna, Hammerheads,etc.

I like wade fishing, but fish from a boat often. I have fished the river since I was a kid. Smallmouth are still my favorite. Best bait, softcraws.


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree on the soft craws !!!!


----------

